# Epson ET-8550 ET-8500 Dye Sublimation Review



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I posted this as a reply in another post I began last year. I really believe this printer isn't getting the exposure it deserves, nor the performance of the ink I'm using. Thus, I've created an entirely new post. I've been sublimating for 2 months shy of 12 years now. I have to keep biting my tongue to not say a lot of what I also would like to say here, but alas those in the know can understand why. Nonetheless, this Epson Printer is really performing well for me right now, and I have yet to even try the other additional features that are never available in a sublimation printer, such as a scanner. I have to wonder why not? This is a printer in Epson's Photo lineage, and they seem to think a scan bed would be useful to a photographer. Welp, the way I see it, a very large population of sublimation businesses deal with 'photo quality' images all the time. I am excited about trying it soon. The scan bed resolution is far above the average home/business scanner.

Everything below is from the original post I created last year, and is a recent reply that I added:

I really wanted an Epson 8550 but ended up getting the 8500 as it was the only one I found in stock @ Office Depot online (they were the ONLY company in the entire US that had one in stock, literally, the ONLY company) Purchasing from them turned out to be a huge mistake that couldn't be avoided because of supply chain issues. They are doing what the majority of large companies have been doing the past year, recycling returns. I suppose some of that spaghetti sticks for them, and they eventually unload a few but for me; my livelihood depended on it. I really don't appreciate that sort of BS. Unfortunately, they were the only company who had any in stock, and I was in what one would call an emergency situation. Personally, I am very sick of the return recycling going on in this country right now. Who has time to order everything twice (meaning the 2nd time is when you are waiting for the replacement)?

I ended up with a printer that didn't install correctly with all features, and apparently had a few printhead issues. I was able to get an Epson Engineer on the phone, and he decided I needed a new printer if so many problems were occurring with a printer less than 24 Hours Old. So, I got an replacement directly from Epson. The install was a totally different experience with the 2nd printer, everything installed smoothly and seamlessly.

So, I've been using the printer for sublimation for a month now. I wanted to give it enough time to weigh the pluses and minuses. I shied away from Epson for 12+ years because of their reputation of printhead clogs. This ecotank printer is no exception, mainly the Black printhead. As I was busy enjoying Xmas Eve all day yesterday, I didn't print the daily nozzle check that I've been doing everyday. One day, and the black was beginning to clog. I selected that the pattern indicated cleaning was necessary, it cleaned, printed a new nozzle check, and all is fine. That is a concern though.

CISS systems have always had 'air in the line' issues. Although the Epson Ecotank 8500 is technically not a CISS, the refillable ink tanks apparently create a supportive environment for introducing air into the lines. This was a major issue with the 1st printer, and was the main reason for all the problems. Over the course of several days, it actually resolved and I was able to print setups until the replacement arrived. There were so many problems with the 1st printer other than the printhead issues though ... it was an obvious return. Anyway, you may need to allow your ink to settle for a few days to avoid this problem. I allowed 24 hours for the replacement printer from Epson.

While I was waiting for the 1st printer to arrive, I spent the weekend watching several YouTube Videos showing unboxing the 8550, which is basically the same as the 8500 except for the ability to print 13 inches wide. I was able to see where all the tape is hidden, the install process of the software, etc. Thus, I was able to determine just from that alone that I had received a return as so much was missing. I tried telling myself it was all going to be okay, but as I've already stated that turned out to not be the case. Thus, I highly suggest you familiarize yourself completely BEFORE you receive your printer. Re-cycling returns seems to be the norm these days unfortunately, and that really stinks. Unless you know ahead of time what to expect, you may not notice that anything is not quite right.

As for who to buy your sublimation ink from for the 8550 and 8500, I highly recommend Richard of Cobra Ink. I've been sublimating for nearly 12+ years now so I've read many posts here regarding converting Epson Printers to sublimation printers. The guy that appeared to me over the years to have the highest level of integrity AND knowledge on how to do this was Richard, so I already knew he would be my go to guy. It was the best decision I made throughout this entire process. The 1st printer was a nightmare! It would print perfect, then suddenly all wrong. It did this over and over and over again. It was like living the movie Groundhog Day, only with a sublimation printer repeating the same thing over and over. Trying to figure out wth was going on was very stressful... it was after all NOVEMBER..... busiest time of the year. I can say that Richard stuck with me through all of it, and was absolutely amazing. His sales person Ashley is also a pretty amazing woman too. Anyway, when you have a HUGE problem of which your entire livelihood relies on, it means a lot to have someone like Richard around, it really does. I can't say enough good things about the man. And oh yeah... his ink ROCKS!

I watched all those You Tube videos, all of them pushing ink for the 8550, most of them only selling CMYK, going so far as to say using the gray ink isn't even necessary. Yeah, well.. that may be so, but using it also makes a huge difference. Then there is the guy doing all sorts of weird color adjustments to tweak his so called ICC profile which obviously doesn't work all that well. Richard has 20+ years experience formulating sublimation ink for Epson Printers. He knows his stuff, he really does. More importantly though, the guy has a level of integrity rarely seen these days. He goes above and beyond, and I can't say how much I appreciated that when I was going through a very stressful time.

The print resolution on this printer is amazing. I add a lot of faux dimensional graphic effects to my designs which have been printing quite flat since I purchased an SG500. I was in yet another emergency situation when I bought a SG500 to replace my GXe7700n. I hated everything about that printer, it's a piece of junk.. I have so much to say about that situation with that company... I am not going there today... but considering that they now make the sublimation ink for Epson, even the F570 (not sure I got that model# right but you should know what I'm talking about) of which the ink is actually affordable. That only proves that they're charging literally 5-6X's the money for their SG printer ink, which is simply price gouging. The even sadder thing is that they are raping and pillaging generally the entry level sublimation business, when money is tightest. I didn't go into sublimation to create a business. I had my own product, was looking to improve it, and found sublimation. The smaller format printer has always been enough for what I do, but I am a far cry from entry level. I know when I'm being effed in this business, and this company is definitely a rear entrance reamer of a company. I'm done with them. If they can provide affordable ink to Epson, why not provide it to the entry level people buying their SG printers??? I've gone through the entire gamut with this company, and what they are doing is criminal. Their timing regarding their latest hit job was particularly cruel as it was delivered right when the holiday order season took off. Anyway, the resolution of my printed images with the SG500 was good, but the images printed flat. To add the faux dimension that are essential to many of my designs, I had to be so damned heavy handed with the shading. The redundancy of having to print from their ridiculous software program instead of directly from PS was a royal pain. Like I have time to do everything effing twice? GGGrrrr.... LOL.. I said I wasn't going to say anything and end up saying something anyway. Suffice it to say I could write quite a bit about them after dealing with the for nearly 12 years.

With the Epson 8500 and Richard's ink, AMAZING!! My designs print with dimension again, and the grays are great! I haven't printed B/W yet, my designs are full color, but I have many different shades of gray in many of my designs, so I can really notice the difference. Many of my designs from 12 years ago are still printed regularly, I know how they've printed over the past decade. Currently, they are printing the BEST they ever have. Seriously, I've been blown away.

I've printed banner paper as long as 72" and it feeds amazing straight, every time, from the rear feed tray. It's also nice to not have to purchase a separate bypass tray and install it. It's part of the printer, and it works very well.

So, if you are considering this printer I give it a 2 thumbs up. As for who to buy your ink from, obviously I recommend Richard of Cobra Ink. I will NEVER buy sublimation ink from Epson unless I have no choice simply because their ink is now Sawgrass Ink. There is something seriously sick and messed up about the people that own that company (SG). Once again, it's Xmas morning and I am not going to go fully there...LOL. I can say this much though, the SG printer is absolutely pathetic compared to the Epson 8500, it really is. Just the features that it has to include a flatbed scanner (haven't used yet), can print borderless.. so much more before even considering how well it prints for sublimation. This Epson Printer is a member of Epson's photographic printer series, and it shows... it really does. I need a regular printer too, and I like this printer so much I am considering getting one for regular printing alone, it's that good.

It's a few weeks later, and I am still very happy with this printer. I haven't had any more clogs, but have developed the habit of printing a nozzle check page each day.


----------



## marwa (Nov 5, 2021)

I must say that your ink point is pretty solid, SG series has unfair prices just bcz of their hype in sublimation. Well, thank you for sharing such an honest review! Now I know the best replacement for sawgrass sg printers.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

marwa said:


> I must say that your ink point is pretty solid, SG series has unfair prices just bcz of their hype in sublimation. Well, thank you for sharing such an honest review! Now I know the best replacement for sawgrass sg printers.


You are very welcome


----------



## ohjabarn (11 mo ago)

A low blow and heartbreak for me as I was certainly thinking of going to my local Home Depot store for the Epson 8550 but after having gone through the thread I had decided to do serious business. I will be keeping myself away from Home Depot. I can use Cyclone Sublimation ink, Dye Ink from InkProtoday.com, or Cosmo. How about getting the Epson ET 15000 if you want more dye choices. 16500 is better if you're going to use 13x19 sub paper frequently because it fits into the paper tray perfectly. 🤟 Hopefully this might be helpful.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ohjabarn said:


> A low blow and heartbreak for me as I was certainly thinking of going to my local Home Depot store for the Epson 8550 but after having gone through the thread I had decided to do serious business. I will be keeping myself away from Home Depot. I can use Cyclone Sublimation ink, Dye Ink from InkProtoday.com, or Cosmo. How about getting the Epson ET 15000 if you want more dye choices. 16500 is better if you're going to use 13x19 sub paper frequently because it fits into the paper tray perfectly. 🤟 Hopefully this might be helpful.


Home Depot sells Epsons in North Country? Next to the snow blowers?


----------



## a.carrillo0428 (11 mo ago)

So what makes the transfer more vibrant? The sublimation paper or the ink? I recently purchased monkey ink sublimation it's okay. Or maybe I'm not setting my printer up the. Way it needs... I added the icc picked premium mat and high quality print. I feel like it's still a little dull and I purchased a 2out of 5 sub ink ... What should I do to get the best out of the printer. So the colors are vibrant


----------

